# PAYG sim card



## 99990 (Jul 10, 2006)

Has anyone any suggestions as to where we can buy a cheap PAYG sim card that we can use to make calls from France to UK?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi u4su

You could try here:
http://www.united-mobile.com


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheap Simcards*

Hello !

Not Cheap at £25 but you can buy a sim card that allows you to call Europewide for 25p a Minute

We have one in the MH I dont have the phone to hand and cannot recall the Providers name but if you search on here (thats how I found out about it) you will get some recomendations.

If you want the name of my sim card co please send me a PM or I will uodate the post for you.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*United*



gaspode said:


> Hi u4su
> 
> You could try here:
> http://www.united-mobile.com


As soon as I filed my reply I noticed Gaspode had come up with a reply and that is the card we have.

Otherwise if you have a UK contract phone why not give them a call tell them about the other deals you have found and ask them to beat it!

The good thing about united is anyone who calls you will pay a low rate and you dont get charged for any part of the call. My freinds and family call us while we are away all the time and it costs us Zilch and them around 25p a min or less.

Trev


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

hi u4su you can buy pay g cards at most filling stations in france for about 25 euros. you will also get 10 euros of credit.



regards brownbear 8)


----------



## 99990 (Jul 10, 2006)

*PAYG sim cards*

Thanks for the replies. It is really helpful information


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: United mobile*



teemyob said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi u4su
> ...


I have inserted my sim card with pin and it seems to have accepted it. I try and phone and error message I get is "call not allowed".The FAQ section does not cover this response and the help desk does not answer the phone.I was wondering if anyone had some practical advice. Cairngorm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cairngorm

That's the usual way of using these cards. Your phone should ring within 30 seconds with the call you made, just press answer and you should be put through. Also are you remembering to enter the full international code - it won't work unless you do this.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Cairngorm
> 
> That's the usual way of using these cards. Your phone should ring within 30 seconds with the call you made, just press answer and you should be put through. Also are you remembering to enter the full international code - it won't work unless you do this.


I think I am doing everything correctly but the error message I get is Call not allowed. I thought I should get Call waiting,the phone does not ring back. And I cannot phone my new number from my landline. Have contacted them by email so should get a reply. Cairngorm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cairngorm

I always get the "call not allowed" message on my phone - but it still works fine and calls me back within a few seconds. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

*Progress*



gaspode said:


> Hi Cairngorm
> 
> I always get the "call not allowed" message on my phone - but it still works fine and calls me back within a few seconds. Let us know how you get on.


Went to menu system and at least I can still call out now. Sadly still cannot get through to my new number from my landline. Just rings and rings till it cuts out. :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cairngorm

I remember there was a thread on here a little while ago about BT not connecting some Riiiing cards for some obscure reason, have a search for it, I haven't time to search ATM until after the staff meeting. Let us know how you get on.
I assume you're now able to make calls out with the card then?


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Cairngorm
> 
> I remember there was a thread on here a little while ago about BT not connecting some Riiiing cards for some obscure reason, have a search for it, I haven't time to search ATM until after the staff meeting. Let us know how you get on.
> I assume you're now able to make calls out with the card then?


Yep, all is well in that department. Still baffles me why no connection to my new sim card,but shall persevere.Cairngorm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Cairngorm

I've had time now to look up the old post, look HERE for reports of the same problem. There isn't a conclusion on that thread so please let us know how you fare in solving the problem.


----------



## 89236 (May 17, 2005)

Hi, try looking at Tesco PAYGO SIM rates. May be of use?


----------

